# Other Makes : 5000LA ZEV 5000 LA Electric Motorcycle Scooter Motorbike Ebike EV Vehic



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $4,195.00* (6 Bids)
End Date: Friday May-18-2012 21:50:13 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

